# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  ULTRALIFE - Red Slime

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Tenho ouvido falar muito bem deste produto.
Ao que julgo saber alem de ser reef safe para os invertebrados e corais de nosso aquario dizem ser fantástico no que diz respeito a eliminação de cyanos (algas vermelhas) em aquarios.

Tenho um aquario na minha empresa que está a precisar de Red Slime, será que alguem sabe onde arranjar este produto?

Já alguem o utilizou?

----------


## João Magano

No ReefCentral existe um tópico sobre este produto: ULTRALIFE RED SLIME REMOVER GOOD OR BAD

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Julio,
Eu utilizei em tempos o anti-red (aqua medic)e fiquei satisfeitissimo a embalagem ainda esta quase cheia pois só foi necessario a 1ªutilização...

----------


## João Magano

Eu também já usei o Anti-Red da Aquamedic, mas não resolvi o problema com uma única dose, e fiquei com a sensação que, apesar dos peixes e corais aparentemente não se ressentirem, houve uma quebra muito acentuada da fauna mais pequena no aquário (mini camarões, pequenos vermes, etc.).
É claro que de uma experiência não se pode generalizar, embora a mim me pareça que esta quebra na biodiversidade se deveu ao uso do Anti-Red, poderá estar relacionada com outros factores que não controlo.

A tua questão era sobre o RedSlime e não sobre o Anti-Red  :Whistle: , terão composições semelhantes ? 

Em qualquer um deles deverás ter o cuidado de remover manualmente/mecanicamente a maior quantidade possível de cianos, por vários factores: quando morrem libertam "venenos", servem de "adubo" para novas cianos e se não forem removidas fica uma "lixarada" nas rochas com mau aspecto que tem dificuldade em ser assimilada por meios naturais (bactérias e equipes de limpeza).

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Não sei qual será a composição do Anti-Red da AquaMedic, mas sei que o Principo activo do Red Slime da Ultralife é Eritromicina.



Seria curioso saber as concentrações deste produto activo e quais as dosagens recomendaveis, já que existem vários produtos de uso farmaceutico no nosso pais que têm a Eritromicina como principio activo.

Encontro-me em fase de experiência com um deles e assim que tiver conlusões irei transmiti-las aos membros.

Na realidade falamos de um antibiotico antimicrobiano com uma vasta acção bactereológica, que pelos vistos não afecta as bactérias anaerobicas usadas no processo de desnitrificação, existe contudo algum risco de libertação de toxinas libertadas para o aquario fruto da decomposição das cianos. Para para reduzirmos essa possibilidade é recomendável o sinfonamento o mais possivel das algas no aquario antes da aplicação deste produto.

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas Julio,




> Seria curioso saber as concentrações deste produto activo e quais as dosagens recomendaveis, já que existem vários produtos de uso farmaceutico no nosso pais que têm a Eritromicina como principio activo.


Pelo aquilo que aprendi em Farmacologia, acho que poderas cometer um pequeno erro que podera levar a persistencia de ciano. As bacterias sao diferentes, os meios sao diferentes, contudo a reacçao á eficacia do medicamento ou principio activo tera sempre um ponto em comum com todas as outras bacterias. Nao se pode dar uma dose inferior "de medicamento" para um terapeutica, porque as bacterias ganham resistencia, mesmo tendo constatado o desaparecimento das mesmas, logo voltaram a atacar mais tarde. Se deres em dose superior provavelmente iras ter medicamento a "nadar" na agua, nao sei o quanto prejudicaria o reef. Outro ponto muito importante sera o tempo da terapeutica, visto que teras que aniquilar a populaçao total de ciano, pois o aquario nao tem sistema imunitario, nao sei ate que ponto isso e possivel.

Nao me recordo bem mas acho que a eritromicina e de largo espectro, logo podera nao ser eficaz na resoluçao do problema das ciano. De notar que me estou a referir a medicamentos comprados na farmacia.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Fabio

Repara. A questão não se levanta em relação ao meu aquario, mas sim a um de 240L, completamente descurado que tenho na empresa. Uma das soluções passaria mesmo pela lavagem e remontagem total do aquario. Tenho nele 2 ofiuros, 1 cerianthus, 2 leather e um casal de ocelaris. 

Penso ser o aquario ideal para estas experimentações. Se não der certo, a remontagem ja estava anunciada  :Whistle:  

Aliás o tratamento que estou a experimentar foi mesmo sem qualquer pré-limpeza, mesmo que superficial.

Asim que tiver resultados informarei o produto usado, as dosagens e os resultados obtidos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo




> Na realidade falamos de um antibiotico antimicrobiano com uma vasta acção bactereológica, que pelos vistos não afecta as bactérias anaerobicas usadas no processo de desnitrificação


Foi chamado a atenção por um membro (anonimo) para um lapso numa minha afirmação em cima.

Pelo facto o meu pedido de desculpas aos membros.
A informação correcta será:




> Na realidade falamos de um antibiotico antimicrobiano com uma vasta acção bactereológica, que pelos vistos afecta as bactérias anaerobicas usadas no processo de desnitrificação


Obrigado pela correcção.




> A eritromicina afecta precisamente as bacterias desnitrificantes anaerobias e as gram positivas : As nitrificantes é que não são afectadas porque são aerobicas e gram negativas.


Como tenho gosto nestas coisas da aquariofilia, e coriosamente nunca me deu para estudar tanto como nos ultimos anos tenho estudado de bactérias, nitrificações, desnitrificações e outras coisas de nomes complicados. Fiquei curioso com as Gram positivas e as Gram negativas.

Vamos a ver se alguem me explica que raio são estes bichinhos  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Basicamente a diferença a nivel microscopico está na parede da bacteria e nos corantes necessarios para evidenciar a bacteria num exame a microscopio.
Falando de cor (sem ter muita certeza) as gram positivas teem uma parede mais grossa e sao todas akelas bacterias acabadas em -cocos, enquanto que as gram negativas teem uma parede mais fina e nao teem terminaçao definida.
Nos corantes, ja nao me lembro quais sao os que coram as gram positivo mas sei que as negativas sao coradas de safranina (ou algo com o nome parecido) apos terem sido coradas com os corantes das gram positivas e descoloradas com metanol ou algo do genero.

Se estiver errado alguem me corrija por favor.

Em termos de malificiencia, não me recordo quais, na generalidade, as que provocam mais danos no individuo. (Depende muito da bacteria)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Fabio

Obrigado pela tua explicação.

Eu tambem á encontrei na Net informação acerca das Bactérias gram positivas versus gram negativas:

*Classificação Gram*




> Quando a parede tem uma camada espessa de peptidoglicanos, a célula tinge de cor púrpura ou azul quando fixada com violeta-cristal, uma preparação conhecida como técnica de Gram (do nome do cientista Hans Christian Gram, que inventou esta técnica), e denominam-se bactérias "Gram-positivas".
> 
> Outras bactérias possuem uma parede celular dupla, em que a interna é uma fina camada de peptidoglicanos, enquanto que a exterior á formada por carboidratos, fosfolípidos e proteínas. Estas bactérias tingem de vermelho com a técnica de Gram, e denominam-se bactérias "Gram-negativas".


Mas sinceramente esta linguagem não a consigo entender.  :Icon Cry:  

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bact%C3%A9ria 

Gostava era que alguem me explicasse isto em Português, mas como se eu fosse muito muito burro.

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Entao vamos la ver se atraves do endereço que deste consigo lembrar-me de como me explicaram.   :SbClown:  




> Bactéria é um organismo unicelular, procarionte, que pode ser encontrado na forma isolada ou em colônias e pertencente ao reino monera.


Ora bem as bacterias fazem parte do reino animal ("ser procarionte").

Logo a parede ou membrana e permeavel, isto e, ha troca de alimentos, excedentes, etc..




> Quando a parede tem uma camada espessa de peptidoglicanos, a célula tinge de cor púrpura ou azul quando fixada com violeta-cristal, uma preparação conhecida como técnica de Gram (do nome do cientista Hans Christian Gram, que inventou esta técnica), e denominam-se bactérias "Gram-positivas".


Nas Gram negativas os peptidoglicanos sao umas proteínas que formam uma camada entre as duas membranas (interna e externa), como se fossem uma ligaçao/protecçao. Nas Gram positivas a parede é na sua maior parte constituida por peptidoglicano.

Imagem da diferença das paredes das Gram Positivas para Gram Negativas 

Nas Gram positivas as paredes, digamos que, são sensiveis a soluçao de Gram, dai corarem de azul (devido a: 


> As múltiplas camadas de peptidioglicano (15 a 50 ?m) das bactérias Gram-positivas constituem uma estrutura extremamente forte em tensão


 ). Logo como sao muito espessas vao absorver bem o corante. De um modo muito simples podemos dizer que os peptidoglicanos (as proteinas) sao selectivos, isto e, apenas absorvem o que querem, portanto da para diferenciar estes organismos atraves de soluçoes.

O mesmo se passa com as bacterias Gram negativas, embora elas nao corem com a soluçao de gram, (devido ao facto do pepitdoglicano estar agrupado numa camada entre as duas membranas - 


> Gram-negativas o peptidioglicano é apenas uma camada espessa e, consequentemente, frágil


 ) descobriu-se o metodo de as corar, usando a soluçao de Gram depois descorar e apos a descoloraçao usa-se safranina, ficando assim coradas de vermelho muito proximo do rosa. Porque esta é a cor da soluçao.

Dai os medicamentos terem principios activos "aliciantes" ás paredes destes organismos.




> Muitos antibióticos, incluindo a penicilina e seus derivados, atacam especificamente a parede celular das bactérias Gram-positivas, inibindo as enzimas transpeptidase e carboxipeptidase, responsáveis pela síntese dos peptidoglicanos.





> No entanto, a classificação em Gramnegativas ou Gram-positivas também corresponde a certas características da parede externa da bactéria, ao tipo de infecção por ela produzida e aos tipos de antibiótico capazes de destruí-la.


http://www.msd-brazil.com/msd43/m_ma..._sec17_177.htm 


Suponho que não esteje muito confuso...   :SbClown:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Fabio

Os meus parabêns pelo teu esforço Herculeano para me desvendares este mistério.

Se bem entendi as bactérias nitrificantes então são G- e as bactérias denitrificantes G+

Se estiver certo o meu raciocinio vou ter de te dar nota 20  :KnSourire28:

----------


## João Magano

Estou a meter-me em areas onde ainda sou mais ignorante do que na aquariofilia, mas lá vai:

Sobre a eritromicina, mais uma vez na net e retirado de varios sites:

- [...] eficiência do fármaco em infecções naturais e experimentais provocadas pelo cocos gram-positivos.

- [...]  Apresenta atuação moderada sobre anaeróbios, [...]. Os Gram-negativos do grupo das enterobactérias e pseudômonas são resistentes à eritromicina.

- Efetivo sobre Gram-positivos (alguns) [...] . Não tem atividade sobre a maioria dos bacilos Gram negativos aeróbicos

- São activos contra numerosos cocos e bacilos gram-positivos e contra alguns cocos e bacilos gramnegativos [...]


Conclui-se que: 

- A Eritromicina é eficiente contra a maioria dos gram + (com excepções) e que não afecta a maioria dos gram  (também com excepções)

- Afecta moderadamente os anaeróbicos e não afecta a maioria dos aeróbicos

- *Dizer que é safe é evidentemente um engano, não afecta a transformação da Amónia em Nitritos e deste em Nitratos mas afecta a transformação dos Nitratos em Nitrógeneo gasoso. Consequentemente será espectavél um aumento do valor de Nitratos.* 


Agora, como não pesco nada disto, não me sinto nada a vontade para deduzir que as bactérias anaeróbicas sejam todas gram-positivas e que as aeróbicas sejam todas gram-negativas.

Algum membro, entendido no assunto, pode clarificar ?
Julio, obtiveste alguma confirmação dessa tua dedução ?
Achava interessante termos esta certeza.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Amigo João

este assunto está-me a dar cabo dos estafilococuos irritans

Fui explicito?

----------


## João Magano

Pode ser que haja alguma alma caridosa que esclareça o assunto e te apazigue os estafilococuos   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,




> Se bem entendi as bactérias nitrificantes então são G- e as bactérias denitrificantes G+


Exactamente!




> While not using photosynthesis for energy is not unique, burning ammonia with oxygen is. Both are characteristics of Nitrosomonas europaea. This gram negative chemolithotroph oxidizes ammonia to nitrite and lives in several places such as soil, sewage, freshwater, the walls of buildings and on the surface of monuments especially in polluted areas where air contains high levels of nitrogen compounds.


Um exemplo de uma bacteria nitrificante.

Sempre mereço o 20?   :SbSourire24:  

Cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

:KnSourire28:  

Na reputação, já foi  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros


Passo a relatar os resultados da experiência que fiz no aquario (se lhe podemos chamar isso) que tenho na empresa com Eritromicina.

Desloquei-me a uma farmácia para comprar Eritromicina para colocar no aquario, sem fazer a minima ideia de dosagens, concentrações nem muito menos formas de apresentação deste produto. Conclusão. O farmaceutico recusou-se a vender-me o produto  :KnSourire28:  

Bom. Lá tive eu de recorrer (como bom Português) a uma farmácia onde trabalha um amigo de escola  :KnSourire28:  

Pelos visto esta "droga" é muito utilizada em produtos de tratamento do acne, o que bastante nos fez rir, na medida em que parecia ser absurdo colocar tratamentos para o acne dentro do aquario  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

No fim de observar vários produtos que contêm Eritromicina, desde em creme, liquido e em comprimidos. Optei por algo que fosse de fácil contagem para me facilitar a adminitração e orientação do tratamento.

A opção feita foi uns comprimidos de ESE-500 (etilsuccinato de eritromicina)

Levantou-se então a questão de qual iria ser a pseudologia a usar  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

Bom. Apliquei "cálculos cientifico" e tomei a decisão.

Tomei a decisão de desfazer 2 comprimidos e deitar desfeitos dentro do aquario de 120L durante 5 dias.

Tudo isto começou na Terça-Feira. Ou seja: 

- Na Terça-feira coloquei 2 comprimidos defeitos dentro deste aquario. 

- Na Quarta-feira repeti a dosagem de 2 comprimidos. 

- Na Quinta-feira (feriado) nem vim a empresa, por isso não coloquei nada. 

- Na Sexta-feira, esqueci-me de continuar o tratamento no aquario. 

- No Sábado e Domingo, como sabem nem estive cá por Coimbra. 

- Hoje, Segunda-feira finalmente olhei para o aquario.

Conclusões:

Os mantos de cianobactérias que existiam neste aquario, diga-se que muito mal tratado, sem trocas de agua á mais de 6 mêses, quase que sem escumador e com muito má circulação, pura e simplesmente desapareceram. Não existe sequer vestigios de cianos  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

Recordo que este aquario tem 2 ocelaris, 1 cerianthus, um pepino do mar, vários camarões da nossa costa, vários camarões das apitasias, 2 leathers e muitas minhocas que pelos vistos se dão bem na porcaria.

Tudo se encontra de perfeita saude, nem sei mesmo ainda se vou fazer agora uma trocazita de agua para renovar esta agua "pestilenta"  :KnSourire28:  

Este relato, destina-se apenas a contar a experiencia que fiz e que me deu bons resultados, fica a responsabilidade de cada um as devidas elações e prática que alguem deseje por em marcha.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Também já usei eritromicina (e esse medicamento o ESE-500) mas em água doce com muitos bons resultados. :Pracima:

----------


## José César

Bem...
Como também ja estou a desesperar com o manto de cianos no meu aquário...
Não há variação de corrente ou mudanças de agua que resultem.
O aquário não recebe alimentação, e como sou um nabo em bacterias.... onde diabo vão elas buscar "alimento"?
So la moram alguns corais moles, e 3 camarões.

Parece que essa droga dá algum resultado  :Big Grin: 
Estou disposto a tentar....
Alguem me sabe dar o nome direitinho do medicamento? para tentar arranjar numa farmácia?

É que senão tenho que recorrer a uma médica amiga o que pode ser perigoso à relação actual  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## José César

Segundo parece pode-se pedir um generico, que segundo parece, tem o nome do produto activo. 
Eritromicina neste caso. Mas possivelmente devem existir o mesmo produto com concentrações diferentes. Alguem me dá uma pista?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José César


ESE-500 é o nome "direitinho do medicamento"  :KnSourire28:

----------


## José César

Lol....
 Ok... vou ver se alguém me vende isso, mas primeiro vou ver se desfaço a barba  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  senao ainda pensam que é para algum tipo de mistura com a pica  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye: 

Se nao venderem...
La terei eu que visitar a médica amiga  :Smile:  a chatisse é que já é comprometida  :Whistle:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Questão.

Esse produto é um poderoso bactericida, não haverá o risco de se eliminar as bacterias beneficas que fazem a nitrificação e desnitrificação?

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Existe um topico longo no RC sobre este antibiotico Red Slime Remover e afecta a bacteria nitrificante, e embora muitos teem usado com sucesso nunca o usaria num aqua recife !

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor


Não estamos a falar de "vitaminas", estamos a falar de remédios. Como todos os remédios o bom era não os tomar.

Deve-se ter em atenção é as causas e não agir apenas sobre os efeitos.
Esta solução só pode ser tomada como solução de "desespero" e nunca como situação normal a aplicar.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Vitaminas LOL...

Esse produto como referi anteriormente é um bactericida, acredito piamente que elimina cianobacterias, mas ao vermos livres de uma coisa, não iremos arranjar outro problema tal como a possivel eliminação das bacterias beneficas à saude do aquario?

Valerá a pena experimentar?

Alguém já fez teste à amonia e aos nitritos após a utilização deste produto?

Fica a questão....

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor

As bactérias benéficas que necessitamos no aquario rápidamente se reproduzem. 

Volto a referir que este "solução" só deve ser assumida como ultimo recurso.




> Valerá a pena experimentar?


Eu experimentei e não me dei mal (para já)  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  




> Alguém já fez teste à amonia e aos nitritos após a utilização deste produto?


Não. Eu não fiz. Mas uma coisa é certa. Os peixes, o pepino do mar, o cerianthus, as estrelas e os camarões, continuam por cá todos felizes.

Ps. Ainda não fiz troca nenhuma de agua  :KnSourire28:

----------


## José César

Eh paaaa
 Esse medicamento é tão bom, que bastou falar nele e as cianos despareceram todas em poucos dias  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

 Nem foi preciso comprar  :JmdFou2: 

 Finalmente ja vejo a areia branca de novo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marco Augusto

Olá a todos 
Realmente  o ESE-500 arruma com elas..... tinha bastantes algas e ao fim de 3/4 dias desapareceram todas. O meu sistema é de 600L mas só coloquei um comprimido desfeito de 500mg por dia, durante 3 dias e foi o suficiente. É de frisar tambem, que ganhei uma queimadura bastante grande no braço por intruduzir o braço no aquario durante o tratamento...... poderá ter sido de ter o braço durante mto tempo dentro de agua... nao sei... mas sei que demorou uma semana a passar a queimadura, o ideal é colocar umas luvas compridas para precauçao. Mas tirando isso, o ESE-500 é bastante eficaz   :SbOk:  

Cumps
Marco

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Marco.

Diz-me uma coisa, tens a certeza que a queimadura foi provocada pelo medicamento?

Tens animais no aquario?

----------


## Marco Augusto

Olá Vitor
Eu deduso que sim, visto que anteriormente ja estive o braço bastante tempo mergulhado dentro do aquario e nunca me aconteceu nada disto, e so fiquei com a pele queimada na zona onde o braço esteve dentro de agua. Sim tenho animais no aquario, mas nenhum capaz de fazer isso, e nehum me tocou.

Cumps
Marco

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá.

A questão não é se algum bicho te tocou.

Notas-te alguma diferença nos animais?

Estão todos bem?

Não poderá ter sido uma reacção alergica da tua parte?

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Marco Augusto

Sim, eu penso que deve ter sido uma reacçao alergica da minha parte, porque os peixes e corais estao todos bem.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Vou relatar a minha experiencia com a ERITROMICINA:
Resolvi fazer esse tratamento devido a estar a perder a guerra das cianos, peguei arranjei uma receita e fui á farmacia, só que em vez de trazer o Ese500 em comprimidos comprei o Ese1000 em saquetas porque pensei que a solução em pó fosse melhor para diluir na agua do aquario.
Quando cheguei a casa (13h de ontem) peguei numa saqueta, misturei o conteudo num copo com água do aquario e quando acabei de fazer a mistura tinha um copo de sumo de laranja autentico.  :Admirado:  .(só depois reparei que tinha sacarose). 
Como é obvio, fiquei na duvida, deito ou não deito  :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  ....
E a decisão foi, pimba lá para dentro com sumo de laranja e tudo..  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  .
Ontem á noite tudo estava normal [água, peixes, corais(moles) invert. etc]. 
Hoje quado acordei, fui espreitar o aquario para administrar mais uma dose e espanto meu as ciano tinham desaparecido por completo, mas.. como nestas coisas hà sempre um mas, tinha a agua a parecer leite e o ph nos 7,7. Por enquanto não tive baixas mas vou parar com o tratamento e tratar de limpar àgua.
Entretanto vou fazer testes.
Cump.

----------


## João Castelo

Pedro,

Estou curioso em saber o que aconteceu.

um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Correu tudo bem  :SbOk:   apesar do esqumador ter ficado doido (fartou-se de tirar água).
Cump.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas
> Correu tudo bem   apesar do esqumador ter ficado doido (fartou-se de tirar água).
> Cump.


...então posso dizer que o meu seaclone (que um dia chamei de escumador  :HaEbouriffe:  ) está sempre doido...tirar água é a sua especialidade  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

estou administrar eritromicina, e não consigo ligar o escumador..... ele fica maluco a tirar agua!!! o que devo fazer depois do tratamento!!!? pra que ele fique a trabalhar direitinho!!?!?!

----------


## Nelson Mangana

Por acaso ninguem tem um ESE a mais que me dispença, visto que é necessario receita médica  :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas
> Vou relatar a minha experiencia com a ERITROMICINA:
> Resolvi fazer esse tratamento devido a estar a perder a guerra das cianos, peguei arranjei uma receita e fui á farmacia, só que em vez de trazer o Ese500 em comprimidos comprei o Ese1000 em saquetas porque pensei que a solução em pó fosse melhor para diluir na agua do aquario.
> Quando cheguei a casa (13h de ontem) peguei numa saqueta, misturei o conteudo num copo com água do aquario e quando acabei de fazer a mistura tinha um copo de sumo de laranja autentico.  .(só depois reparei que tinha sacarose). 
> Como é obvio, fiquei na duvida, deito ou não deito   ....
> E a decisão foi, pimba lá para dentro com sumo de laranja e tudo..   .
> Ontem á noite tudo estava normal [água, peixes, corais(moles) invert. etc]. 
> Hoje quado acordei, fui espreitar o aquario para administrar mais uma dose e espanto meu as ciano tinham desaparecido por completo, mas.. como nestas coisas hà sempre um mas, tinha a agua a parecer leite e o ph nos 7,7. Por enquanto não tive baixas mas vou parar com o tratamento e tratar de limpar àgua.
> Entretanto vou fazer testes.
> Cump.


Boas
A agua a parecer leite foi devido a açucar :SbOk5:  quando se deita açucar em demasia tem mesmo o afeito mas nunca tive problemas com isso :SbOk5:

----------

